# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Έφυγε το θηλυκό παπαγαλάκι μου!!

## demis

Παιδια πρωτη φορα μου συνεβη αυτο!! Σημερα πηγα να βγαλω τα παπαγαλακια μ εξω απο το κλουβι. Το θυλικο ηταν πολυ ηρεμο κ πετουσε στο δωματιο κ γυρνουσε παλι πανω μου!!! Σε καποια φαση πεταξε βγηκε απο το δωματιο μ κ μπηκε απεναντι στο υαδερφου μ που ηταν ορθανοιχτο το παραθυρο, ηταν κ η μητερα μου διπλα κ φωναζω το πουλιιι αλλα αυτη τρομαξε κ δεν προλαβε να το πιασει κ εφιγε το πουλι!! Ειναι πραγματικα θλιβερο να τα βλεπεις να φευγουν ετσι απλα ακομη κ αν σαγαπανε!! Εβαλα το αρσενικο κ τα αγαποπουλα στο μπαλκονι αλλα τιποτα, ουτε που εχει ακουστει, Εν το μεταξυ ειχε ψαλιδισμενα φτερα αλλα πεταει πολυ καλα ωστε να μπορεσει να αποφιγει καποια γατα. Βγηκα κ στη γειτωνια το εψαξα τιποτα. Το αρσενικο μου ειναι πολυ στεναχωρημενο. Αν δε το επιασε καποιος σιγουρα θα το εβρισκα αφου ηταν πολυ αγαπημενο με τον αρσενικο κ δεν πηγαινε πουθενα χωρις αυτον, ο,τι εκανε αυτος το εκανε κ αυτη. Ξερω οτι δεν θα βρεθει απλα ειχα ανακη να σας το πω, ουτε καν προλαβατε να τη δειτε! Και τωρα ο μικρος θα μειενι μονος του αφου αποκλειεται να βρουμε αλλο μπατζυ της προκοπης.

----------


## vagelis76

Συνέχισε την αναζήτηση και προσπάθεια σου Θέμη !!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κριμα...αλλη φορα ολα τα παραθυρα κλειστα!! Συνεχισε να ψαχνεις αν εχει κ ψαλιδισμενα φτερα καπου εκει κοντα θα ειναι!

----------


## lenia

ποτε δεν ξερεις αν θα ξαναρθει.. ισως το βρηκε καποιος ή ίσως και να ειναι τρομαγμένο καπου κοντά σου και να φανει όταν ξεθαρέψει.. 
κι εγώ έχασα ένα θυληκό που είχα..ειναι λυπηρό..το δικό μου δεν ξαναήρθε.. 

γύρω απο την κλούβα που έχω τώρα το ζευγάρι μου μερικές φορές έρχονται διάφορα πετούμενα για να φάνε τα σποράκια που πέφτουν απεξω..κι έχω δει καναδυό φορές και ένα πράσινο παπαγαλάκι που κάποιος μάλλον το κλαίει.. 
μην χάνεις ομως ακόμα τις ελπίδες σου.. έχε τον νου σου..

----------


## Leonidas

..λυπαμαι για τον χαμο σου..ελπιζω να υπαρξει αισιο τελος..(να κοβουμε καλα τα φτερα γιατι δεν μας φταινε σε τιποτα αυτες οι ψυχες)

----------


## demis

Βασικα σε τοσο μικροσωμα πουλια ειτε τα κοψεις ειτε οχι τα φτερα το ιδιο ειναι, παλι με τον αερα μπορουν να πεταξουν κ να χαθουν!. Τα παραθυρα τα κλινω παντα αλλα το ατιμο ξεφυγε απο το δωματιο μου κ πηγε αμεσως στο αλλο!! Ο ΜΙκρος μου εχει στεναχωρηθει. κ εγω εκλαιγα σαν παιδι ολο το μεσημερι.

----------


## mariakappa

θεμη ξαναπροσπαθησε.φτιαξε χαρτια και τοιχοκολλησε τα.ρωτησε τριγυρω τους γειτονες.αφου δεν πεταει ή ειναι καπου εκει κοντα αλλα ειναι τρομαγμενο και δεν φωναζει ή καποιος το βρηκε.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Μή στεναχωριέσαι φίλε, μια άτυχη στιγμή ήτανε.

----------


## zack27

Μην απογοητευεσαι μπορει να τι βρεις!!!!
μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!! ρωτα και κει στη γειτονια μηπως το ειδε κανεις!!!

----------


## paulos

να ερθω εγω?????? εχω πειρα σε αποδρασεις,,, καπου κοντα θα ναι με νερο μονο θα το πιασεις μην απογοιτευεσε... θα το βρεις.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Σε ολους σημβαινει καποια φορα...Ολοι το εχουμε περασει.....Εχε παντως το νου σου

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω ατυχία... ψάξε μην τα παρατάς αφού είχε κομμένα φτερά μπορεί να μην έχει πάει πολύ μακριά

----------


## Georgia_io

Μην εγκαταλείπεις!!! Πότε δεν ξέρεις!!!

----------


## Athina

Λυπάμαι πολύ...εύχομαι να το βρεις γρήγορα!  ::

----------


## HAOS

φιλε μου μην τα παρατας με τιποτα ειδικα αφου το πουλακι εχει ψαλιδισμενα φτερα καπου εκει ειναι η καποιος το βρηκε εκει κοντα σε συμβουλευω να γεμισεις αφισες τη γει τονια και μην απελπιζεσαι.Ευχομαι να την βρεις την μικρη σου ψυχουλα

----------


## ninos

Θεμη 
εδω εχω διαβασει οτι ακομα κ μετα 2 μερες ηρθε πισω το πουλακι.Γιατι οχι κ σε εσενα ; Μην απελπιζεσαι.Αφισες στην γειτονια,καπου εκει κοντα ισως ειναι φιλε

----------


## demis

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!! Εψαξα στη γειτονια αμεσως αλλα τιποτα!! Θα συνεχιζω να βγαζω τα κλουβια στο μπαλκονι, εχω ενημερωσει μερικους γειτονες, η γειτονια ειναι μικρη οποτε θα μαθευτει εκτος κ αν το κρυβει καποιος. Ειναι απολυτως ηρεμο οποτε σιγουρα θα εκατσε στον ομμο κανενος κ θα το πηρε σπιτι του!! Τα φτερα ηταν λιγο ψαλιδισμενα αλλα μπορουσε να πεταξει παρα πολυ καλα.  Ελπιζω να ειναι καλα κ να γυρισει. Αυριο θα συνεχισω το ψαξιμο μαζι με το κλουβι.

----------


## paulos

> Θεμη 
> εδω εχω διαβασει οτι ακομα κ μετα 2 μερες ηρθε πισω το πουλακι.Γιατι οχι κ σε εσενα ; Μην απελπιζεσαι.Αφισες στην γειτονια,καπου εκει κοντα ισως ειναι φιλε


 σε μενα στο χωριο μετα απο 2 μερες πεινασε κ γυρισε στην αυλη μου.

----------


## demis

Αν δεν το πιασανε ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα γυρισει, ειχε δεθει πολυ με τον αρσενικο θα τα βγαλω κ αυριο τα παπαγαλια μου στο μπαλκονι να τους ακουσει αλλα ειναι τοσο κοινωνικο που αποκλειεται να μη το επιασε κανενας.

----------


## demis

Λενε πως ολα γινωντε για καποιο λογο ομως εγω δεν βλεπω κανεναν λογο που να ειναι θετικο. Εγω το φροντιζα κ το αγαπουσα κ ηταν ευτυχισμενο με τη ζωη του κ το ταιρι του. Γιατι το εδιωξε η μοιρα απο κοντα μου? γιατι ολα με γγαταλειπουν ετσι ξαφνικα? Μηπως δεν ειμαι αξιος να εχω παπαγαλους? Ασχολουμαι τοσα χρονια μαζι τους κ ολο κατι θα παει στραβα. Σχεδον παντα θα ειναι αρωστο το πουλι που θα παρω κ πεθαινει μετα απο λιγο καιρο απο αρωστιες, κ τωρα εγινε αυτο.

----------


## mayri

Εγώ όταν ήμουνα μικρή, πολύ μικρή όμως, είχα μια καρδερίνα, η οποία δεν θυμάμαι πώς μας έφυγε, νομίζω ανοίγοντας το πορτάκι για να βάλω το χέρι μέσα βρήκε ευκαιρία και χώθηκε ανάμεσα στο χέρι και στα καγκελάκια και έφυγε. Μετά από καμιά βδομάδα, ένας γείτονας στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία που είχε κι αυτός καρδερίνα, είπε στη μητέρα μου ότι του ήρθε στο σπίτι καρδερίνα, υποθέσαμε ότι ήταν η δική μας και πήγα και την πήρα. (Λέω υποθέσαμε γιατί οι γονείς μου δούλευαν κι οι δύο πάρα πολλές ώρες οπότε μόνο εγώ υποτίθεται ότι ήξερα το πουλί πώς ήταν, υποτίθεται γιατί και τα δύο το ίδιο μου φαινόντουσαν...ήμουν και μικρή κιόλας..). Βασικά θυμάμαι ότι ο γείτονας ούτε κι αυτός ήξερε ποιο ήταν το δικό του πουλί και μού είπε να διαλέξω..
Τεσπα, τι θέλω να πω, το πουλί είτε ήταν δικό μου είτε κάποιου άλλου, πείνασε, άκουσε την άλλη καρδερίνα στο άλλο σπίτι και πήγε εκεί μετά από μια βδομάδα, οπότε μην χάνεις ελπίδες.

----------


## 11panos04

Ντεμη,θα σου μιλησω  σανν καποιος ποου ποτέ δεν εδωσε σημασια στο αν θα ειναι ηρεμα ή εξημερωμενα τα παπαγαλακια που εγαζαν τα πουλια του...Ενα ειναι το σιγουρο και το λενε και τα βιβλια.Ποτέ εμπιστοσυνη στα ζωα,απ τη στιγμη που δε μπορες να χεις ουτε τον ανθρωπο,που θεωρειται κορυφη της αλυσιδας...Παντα σε κλειστοο δωμαατιο και ποτέ μην παιζεις με τις πιθανοτητες,γιατι παντα θα ειναι εναντιον σου...Μπορει να το χεις εκπαιδευμενο,μαθημενο,ταισ  μενο απ τη φωλια,αλλα οταν βρει ανοικτη πορτα,να την κανει γι αλλου.Το ζωο ζωο ειναι και κοιταει το ενστικτο του.Αν εκεινη τη στιγμη που πηγε στο δωματιο του αδελφου σου,ετρεξε πχ η μητερα σου,εσυ κι οσοι αλλοι ηταν εκει,αυτο το μετεφρασε σαν επιθεση,οποτε μονη διεξοδος ηταν η ελευθερια,καταλαβες;;;Δεν εχει σημασια αν ηταν αγαπημενο με τ αρσενικο ή δεμενο με σενα.Αν βρεθηκε καποιος αλλου να του δωσει τροφη κ νερο,εκατσε εκει,παει.Το ξερω,γιατι ημουν στη θεση αυτη,που ηλθαν πουλια σε μενα και φυσικα τα κρατησα.Εμενα μου εφυγε θηλυκια πανω σε γεννα,ανοιξε την πορτα απ τη φωλια μονη της κι εφυγε.Μόνο αν σκεφτεις οπως σκεφτεται το ζωο,με την απλη δλδ ψυχρη λογικη,το ενστικτο,μπορεις να δεις γιατι κανει ο τι κανει.Το μόνο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι τα παπαγαλακια εξω,τροφη κ νερο σε δοχειο κατω,βαλε και μια λεκανη με ξυλο ή καπάντζες,για να το πιασεις.Ο τι εγινε εγινε κι ειναι μαθημα για το μελλον,θα στεναχωρηθεις,επόμενο ειναι,αλλα θα προχωρησεις παρακατω.Ετσι ειναι...

Φιλικα

----------


## vagelis76

> Λενε πως ολα γινωντε για καποιο λογο ομως εγω δεν βλεπω κανεναν λογο που να ειναι θετικο. Εγω το φροντιζα κ το αγαπουσα κ ηταν ευτυχισμενο με τη ζωη του κ το ταιρι του. Γιατι το εδιωξε η μοιρα απο κοντα μου? γιατι ολα με γγαταλειπουν ετσι ξαφνικα? Μηπως δεν ειμαι αξιος να εχω παπαγαλους? Ασχολουμαι τοσα χρονια μαζι τους κ ολο κατι θα παει στραβα. Σχεδον παντα θα ειναι αρωστο το πουλι που θα παρω κ πεθαινει μετα απο λιγο καιρο απο αρωστιες, κ τωρα εγινε αυτο.




Δε καταφέρνεις κάτι με το να σκέφτεσαι έτσι Θέμη....χρειάζεται να γυρίσεις το κόσμο ανάποδα και να ψάξεις μέχρι και τη πιο απίθανη περίπτωση.Η μοίρα δεν άνοιξε το παράθυρο...ήταν κακιά στιγμή και λαθος υπολογισμοί πριν την έξοδο του από το κλουβί.
Προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς και ας μη καταφέρεις το επιθυμητό,τουλάχιστον θα το έχεις παλέψει !!!!

----------


## demis

Παιδια εχετε δυκιο κ σας ευχαριστω! Ηταν μαθημενο να κανει βολτα μεσα στο δωματιο κ να επιστρεφει παλι σε μενα! Σημερα εψαξα οσο μπορουσα γιατι τη γειτονια μου την εξερευνεις ολη μεσα σε μια ωρα ακριβως. Η μητερα μου το ειδε να ανεβαινει στα κεραμιδια οταν πετουσε. Μπορει να ειναι μεσα σε καμια αυλη κριμμενο, Παντως στη γειτονια μου δεν εχει κανενας πουλιακ αν εχουν τα εχουν αμπαρομεννα μεσα στο σπιτι. Τα δικα μου ακουγωντε 4  τετραγωνα πιο περα απο το σπιτι μου οποτε δε γινεται να μη τους ακουει. Παντως ευχομαι να το βρηκε καποιος τουλαχιστον κ να μην χει παθει τιποτα γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε φυσαει υπερβολικα κ εχει κ ψυχρα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εύχομαι να το βρεις σύντομα.

----------


## mitsman

Καμμια εξελιξη Θεμη????

----------


## demis

Τιποτα παιδια δυστυχως. Εβγαλα τον αρσενικο εξω κ αυτος λες κ το καταλαβε κ ενω απο χθες δεν εβγαλε κιχ αρχισε τα σφυριγματα κ τα κελαιδισματα αλλα τιποτα.. Αν προλαβω θα παω μια βολτα παλι στη γειτονια να δω μηπως το χει μαζευσει καποιος γιατι τη φωνη του την αναγνωριζω κ αλλωστε μονο εγω εχω μπατζυ στη γειτονια.

----------


## mark

Θέμη πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχεις να το ακούσεις ξημερώματα ή σούρουπο, όπως πολύ σωστά μου είχαν πει κι εμένα τα παιδιά όταν το έσκασε το μικρό μου, βάζε ξυπνητήρι και να βγαίνεις έξω μαζί με το αρσενικό να φωνάζει. Κι εγώ μπορεί να μην το άκουγα όλη μέρα, αλλά ξημερώματα και σούρουπο πέταγε και φώναζε, άσχετο αν δεν πλησίασε αρκετά να το πιάσω. Επίσης μπορείς να ηχογραφήσεις στο κινητό τις φωνές του αρσενικού και να το βάζεις όταν βγαίνεις στη γειτονιά. Υπομονή, μην απελπίζεσαι..

----------


## demis

ΑΑ δε το ηξερα αυτο θα το δοκιμασω ευχαριστω

----------


## Leonidas

...ημερα ή μη πτηνα αν τους δωθει αφορμη να πεταξουν εχωντας φτερα αν εντοπισουν φωτεινο μερος (παραθυρο) η πρωτη τους επιλογη θα ειναι αυτη να κατευθυνθουν..demi εξαντλησε οσο μπορεις ολες τις πιθανοτητες..

**οσο μικρο και αν ειναι ενα πτηνο αν κοπουν καλα τα φτερακια του δεν μπορει να πετα3ει

----------


## vas

Θέμη γι'αυτο όταν βγάζουμε τα πουλάκια μας για πτήση κλείνουμε όλες τις πόρτες(και την εσωτερικη του δωματιου)
ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά με το μικρό σου

----------


## demis

Παντα προσεχα αλλα τελικα αν ειναι να το παθεις τυχαινει καπου να μην υπολογισεις σωστα. Κανω ο,τι μπορω ειδοποιησα κ τη γειτονια ελπιζω να ειναι καλα.

----------


## vas

δε λεω οτι δε το προσεχες καλε μου,ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## mitsman

κανενα νεο??

----------


## demis

Τιποτα. εχω ειδοποιησει τη γειτονια κ εψαχνα 2 μερες τιποτα δεν ειχαμε,.

----------

